# Basque: nuevas tecnologías aplicadas al deporte



## dekow

¿Cómo se dice "nuevas tecnologías aplicadas al deporte"?


----------



## jazyk

I think it is kirolari aplikatua teknologia berriak, but wait for confirmation.


----------



## dekow

jazyk said:


> I think it is kirolari aplikatua teknologia berriak, but wait for confirmation.



Y "Kirolari aplikatuTAKO/RIKO teknlogia berriak"??


----------



## jazyk

Creo que tienes razón. Creo que la versión con tako es la correcta.


----------



## kimbalina

duda?en cual idioma?


----------



## dekow

Ok, eskerrik asko.


----------



## elcastellano

En euskera quiero decir "Soy yo lo que os hace humanos a vosotros" y he intentado traducirlo pero ha sido muy difícil, entonces si sabéis, los hablantes nativos del euskera, por favor decidme.  El verbo izan, creo, me ha matado.  Intentaba aprender conjugarlo y coño, era imposible.  Pues ojala en el futuro aprendiere yo euskera.  Lo siento, ojalá aprenda yo euskera.  El subjuntivo futuro.


----------



## yujuju

"Ni naiz izaki bihurtzen zaituztena" Ahí lo tienes.


----------



## elcastellano

yujuju said:


> "Ni naiz izaki bihurtzen zaituztena" Ahí lo tienes.



Yo te agradezco muchisisimosismo, vale, muchísimo!!!! Mil gracias.

Una pregunta, si lo llamo vascuence, es esa una palabra peyorativa?  He oído que sí, lo es pero aquí los hablantes de castellano mejicano lo llaman vascuence.

Y finalmente: ¿Cómo se pronuncia?  S en euskera es la s apical, la misma del castellano español, si? Y la z es como la de inglés si?

Entoneces, se pronuncia así: Ni nais isaki bihurtsen (o biurtsen) saitustena.


----------



## elcastellano

yujuju said:


> "Ni naiz izaki bihurtzen zaituztena" Ahí lo tienes.



¿Estaba mi intento cercano?:   Naiz zer eginak gizaki.
No sé casi ni siquiera una palabra.   Esto ha sido creado después de ver una pájina de la gramatica vascuence. laters


----------



## elcastellano

yujuju said:


> "Ni naiz izaki bihurtzen zaituztena" Ahí lo tienes.



Una pregunta mas es esta la forma igual, entonces, dice exactamente "Soy yo lo que os hace humanos a vosotros" o dice "Soy lo que os hace humanos."  Supongo que mi pregunta es hay una forma igual a la primera, la mas poetica, o es como la segunda.  Es como en ingles diría: I'm what make y'all human.  Pero también si quisiese ser poetica pudiese decir: I _am_ what makes all of you human, que en mi opinion es igual a mi primera versión en castellano.

También, ¿puede significar: "Soy yo lo que les hace humanos a ustedes."?


----------



## yujuju

"Ni naiz ZUEK izaki bihurtzen zaituztena" Ciertamente lo pensé pero suena bastante raro.

Y no, no marcaría la forma de usted de ningún modo en especial.


----------



## elcastellano

yujuju said:


> "Ni naiz ZUEK izaki bihurtzen zaituztena" Ciertamente lo pensé pero suena bastante raro.
> 
> Y no, no marcaría la forma de usted de ningún modo en especial.



Entonces sin zuek, tenemos la forma común sí?

No, quiero decir que sin ZUEK la frase NI NAIZ IZAKI BIHURTZEN ZAITUZTENA, es como se dice normalmente, no?


----------



## yujuju

Sí. El auxiliar ZAITUZTE ya nos marca la forma "a vosotros"


----------



## mazu

dekow said:


> Y "Kirolari aplikatuTAKO/RIKO teknlogia berriak"??


Se podrían usar ambas formas, pero "-tako" es más común.


----------



## jmnjmn

yujuju said:


> "Ni naiz izaki bihurtzen zaituztena" Ahí lo tienes.



"Gizaki" hobeto, ez?

Landareak ere "izakiak" dira, baina ez ordea "gizakiak".


----------



## elcastellano

jmnjmn said:


> "Gizaki" hobeto, ez?
> 
> Landareak ere "izakiak" dira, baina ez ordea "gizakiak".




Lo siento pero no entiendo euskera ya.  So could you either tell me what that means in English, o podrías decirme que significa en castellano?  Gracias en avance


----------



## jmnjmn

elcastellano said:


> Lo siento pero no entiendo euskera ya.  So could you either tell me what that means in English, o podrías decirme que significa en castellano?  Gracias en avance



yuhuhu en su traducción elige la palabra "izaki", que significa "ser vivo" y yo le decía que sería mejor utulizar el término "gizaki", que significa "ser humano".


----------

